# The point in Buxton



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Since the Gov't is back working, is the point open to driving and fishing?


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I just went to this link;
http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/googleearthmap.htm

downloaded Google Earth, and launched the link, appears to me that YES point access is open to ORVs.

This link that I clicked on from the page above has today's date as well.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

a picture is worth a 1000 words


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

It was yesterday when I was there. The 'island' looked like it was accessible at all tides. Of course, that may have changed at the next tide.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Of course, that may have changed at the next tide.


That, is one of the things that makes Hatteras so unique.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

greg12345 said:


> a picture is worth a 1000 words


Indeed. That's awesome.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I didn't realize what little bit is open to driving. Will this change anymore until the end of the year? The couple places that are accessible will be one hell of a crowd.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

drumchaser said:


> I didn't realize what little bit is open to driving. Will this change anymore until the end of the year? The couple places that are accessible will be one hell of a crowd.


More open now then all summer long.. Out of 71 Miles of Beach 8.94 Miles were open.. T-Total Bull****... Welcome to the Land of the free.. 

JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> More open now then all summer long.. Out of 71 Miles of Beach 8.94 Miles were open.. T-Total Bull****... Welcome to the Land of the free..
> 
> JAM


 Tater and I used our beach pass so little this year,ain't sure whether we'll get another next year.... probably not...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Haven't been fishing in a while. I saw 40 slot pups in 2 hours last Sunday morning. Reason enough to get back to the beach wether you are walking on or have the driving pass.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Tater and I used our beach pass so little this year,ain't sure whether we'll get another next year.... probably not...


Used to be a 4x4 Beach Truck was something I had to have no matter what since the early 1980's

Here is a little Splinter math I decided to do after reading about the huge miles available to drive your rig on


Flea Gear;

$40,000 dollar 4x4 Rig

$100 Beach Pass to pay for?

100% Guarantee you will be opening your cooler to someone (paid by you) other than your friends for inspection and a deadline or restriction to get off the Beach when the authorities want you off the Beach

Total Flea Season take of Fish consisting of several smallish Trout and a couple of coolers full of Sea Mullet and Pompano and memories of over slot Drum that had to be released


Planker Gear;

$40.00 Liquor Cycle

$110 Season Pass

$39,960 left over to eat lunch depending on what Plank you decide is best for your own Splinter experience at the Awful Arthurs or the Nags Head Pier House Restaurant or the Tiki Bar at Outer Banks or the Crab Shack in Avon

If you decide to forgo eating out and eat just Nabbs, Slim Jims and Diet Coke like most Fleas, you will be able to use your $39,960.00 for nineteen trips offshore on the Pelican

Total Season Planker take if you eliminate eating lunch out preliminary estimate of 2800 pounds of Yellowfin/Big Eye/Bluefin and Mahi Mahi filets along with a couple hundred pounds of incidental catch Kings and Wahoo (Ono) and Days it too rough to go offshore you fish the Planks and deck the same few coolers full of Sea Mullet, Pompano and a bonus of Larger Trout stacked up off the Planks working grubs and bucktails than the fleas normally get to see, waiting until 7:00 AM for the Beach to open...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Tater and I used our beach pass so little this year,ain't sure whether we'll get another next year.... probably not...


Went on Beach maybe 3 times last year, I'm with you Kenny, I do not believe I will be getting a permit this year.. Waste of Time and Money.. The beach USED to be a Place where I unwound, now its just Stressful, sick of all the Questions and all the BS.. I stay in the Yak.. JAM


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

JAM said:


> Went on Beach maybe 3 times last year, I'm with you Kenny, I do not believe I will be getting a permit this year.. Waste of Time and Money.. The beach USED to be a Place where I unwound, now its just Stressful, sick of all the Questions and all the BS.. I stay in the Yak.. JAM


Same BS as down here at Carolina Beach. They can have it. I'd rather take the boat out down here anyway.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Used to be a 4x4 Beach Truck was something I had to have no matter what since the early 1980's
> 
> Here is a little Splinter math I decided to do after reading about the huge miles available to drive your rig on
> 
> ...


 Garbo,only beach driving that was profitable this year was a free beach in Corova... Tater doesn't take to the sand one bit. I'm definatly a planker and "float tuber" at heart,so will probably not buy it this coming year.... If I want a trout I'll walk over at the old lighthouse access,behind the motels,or Frisco Pier..


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

*Improvise, adapt, and overcome.*

We've only been checked once this year by NCDMF, and not a single time by NPS. I understand NPS was busy sitting on the haulover (Canadian Hole) writing tickets to those polite lawbreakers from the Great White North that chose to drive out without a permit.

We've worked around the closures and found new places to fish, even a couple of day trips to Ocracoke. It would have been great if only one could catch good fish from the surf.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, I'm over it.. The kicker for me this year was not an Inch of beach open in Buxton. (My Home Beach) When I get off work down here sometimes its just nice to go to your Home Beach.. Could not do it this summer, between that and the 20 questions about whats goin on with the beach closure questions ( I get that all day at work) I'll stick to the Yak from private property, the NPS can Kiss My @ss... I will not pay More for Less, nor will I pay to close more Beaches, they can have it...They Have Ruined a Once Fantastic Experience for Everyone... I will not participate....

JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Well, I'm over it.. The kicker for me this year was not an Inch of beach open in Buxton. (My Home Beach) When I get off work down here sometimes its just nice to go to your Home Beach.. Could not do it this summer, between that and the 20 questions about whats goin on with the beach closure questions ( I get that all day at work) I'll stick to the Yak from private property, the NPS can Kiss My @ss... I will not pay More for Less, nor will I pay to close more Beaches, they can have it...They Have Ruined a Once Fantastic Experience for Everyone... I will not participate....
> 
> JAM


 That is not all that has been ruined.. Businesses here have taken MORE than a hit.. Not talking kitesurfing,surfing,sailboarding,or the VERY FEW birdwatchers on Pea Island,that MAY rent a house.. They are still here in numbers and those businesses seem to be keeping their heads above water.. I can just go by the FEW trucks that are in front of tackle shops during the summer when they should be swamped.. Can also go by the older established motels and see there are fewer and fewer folks staying there.. The rooms rented from my house are down a good 50%,and we also cater to fishermen.. It is almost as though they targeted fishermen and the businesses that cater to them in their quest to push their agenda....


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Of all places to ruin for them to gain from, why little ole Hatteras? A place with one major two lane road going thru it for a couple miles and they choose to destroy it. Socialism at its finest.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

drumchaser said:


> Of all places to ruin for them to gain from, why little ole Hatteras? A place with one major two lane road going thru it for a couple miles and they choose to destroy it. Socialism at its finest.


Easiest Cherry on the Tree. Its very Simple, Eco-Terrorists are just like Criminals, they do not like a Fair Fight.. They want a Push-over and thats what they got.. I think the Most Ironic thing about the whole issue is that they ruined it for themselves. The Birders are afraid to come here anymore, as they are not greeted with open arms, like they used to be... Now they are greeted with Middle Fingers and Tongue Lashings.. You Reap what You Sow.. I for one hope they enjoy cause when I see them there is no Peace till they leave the area..And I am just one of the Many.... 
JAM


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

JAM said:


> Easiest Cherry on the Tree. Its very Simple, Eco-Terrorists are just like Criminals, they do not like a Fair Fight.. They want a Push-over and thats what they got.. I think the Most Ironic thing about the whole issue is that they ruined it for themselves. The Birders are afraid to come here anymore, as they are not greeted with open arms, like they used to be... Now they are greeted with Middle Fingers and Tongue Lashings.. You Reap what You Sow.. I for one hope they enjoy cause when I see them there is no Peace till they leave the area..And I am just one of the Many....
> JAM


I know what you mean man. Trust me, I'll add to the fight on my annual trip in two weeks. Makes me feel good anyway. Some folks say, just grab a backpack and hoof it, whats the big deal. I say screw that, keep fighting for what we know is right.


----------

